# Problème d'écran sur mon Apple Watch sport 38mm



## fooktoo (15 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Hier matin j'ai découvert une petite tâche en haut à droite de mon écran. La tâche était assez discrète mais en fin de journée, j'ai remarqué qu'elle avait grandit de manière significative. Ce matin j'ai donc appelé le service Apple Care pour prendre un rendez-vous le plus vite possible dans un Apple Store. J'habite à Genève, ce qui est pratique étant donné qu'il y a un Apple Store dans ma ville. Malheureusement la montre n'est pas encore commercialisée en Suisse, il est donc impossible de faire marcher la garantie ici.

J'ai donc rendez vous mercredi dans un Apple Store de Lyon, or la tâche sur mon écran grandit de plus en plus vite et je crains que d'ici la tache recouvre tout l'écran et qu'elle ne soit plus du tout utilisable.

J'ai aussi remarqué que la tache était visible écran éteint. Exposé à lumière du flash de mon iPhone, c'est comme si l'écran était en train de brûler de l'intérieur.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a ou a eu un problème similaire avec son Apple Watch ? Si oui est-ce que Apple à remplacé la montre ?

La situation quand j'ai découvert l'anomalie :





Hier à 15h :





hier à 21h :





ce matin à 9h30 :





A midi :





Et finalement à 13h :


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2015)

De toutes façons que la tache grandisse ou pas tu vas la faire remplacer.
Si elle grandit trop vite tu ne profiteras guère de ta montre; mais c'est secondaire.
Le plus ennuyeux serait que tu doives attendre assez longtemps pour son remplacement: Ce qui ne serait pas correct de la part d'Apple.
Bonne chance !


----------



## fooktoo (15 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> De toutes façons que la tache grandisse ou pas tu vas la faire remplacer.
> Si elle grandit trop vite tu ne profiteras guère de ta montre; mais c'est secondaire.
> Le plus ennuyeux serait que tu doives attendre assez longtemps pour son remplacement: Ce qui ne serait pas correct de la part d'Apple.
> Bonne chance !



Effectivement ça serait énervant. Mais s'ils ne me la change pas directement, je pense que je vais demander le remboursement et j'achèterai la prochaine version de la montre.


----------



## KevX94 (15 Mai 2015)

Ah merde c'est pas cool ca... A mon avis c'est la colle de l'écran qui a coule non ? En tout cas desole pour toi mais t'inquiete tu auras un remplacement prioritaire c'est la moindre des choses [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (15 Mai 2015)

Ah merde c'est pas cool ca... A mon avis c'est la colle de l'écran qui a coule non ? En tout cas desole pour toi mais t'inquiete tu auras un remplacement prioritaire c'est la moindre des choses [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (15 Mai 2015)

Ça ressemble plutôt à une dalle LCD pétée après un choc... Mais la montre est censée utiliser une dalle OLED et je sais pas à quoi ça ressemble quand c'est pété


----------



## fooktoo (16 Mai 2015)

Oui il me semble aussi que c'est un écran OLED, en plus la montre n'a subi aucun choc... C'est vraiment étrange


----------



## fooktoo (16 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Ah merde c'est pas cool ca... A mon avis c'est la colle de l'écran qui a coule non ? En tout cas desole pour toi mais t'inquiete tu auras un remplacement prioritaire c'est la moindre des choses [emoji6]



C'est probable que ça soit la colle de l'écran, mais je doute que les "genius" du Apple Store soit capable de m'éclairer sur la cause de ce problème. En tout cas j'espère vraiment qu'ils vont me la remplacer parce que à l'heure ou je vous parle, ma montre n'est plus du tout utilisable. L'écran ne s'allume même plus excepté une LED rouge à l'endroit ou la coulure à commencé.

Une petite photo pour vous montrer comment était mon écran la dernière fois que je l'ai vu "allumé » :





Et une photo de ce que ça donne écran éteint :


----------



## Argeuh (16 Mai 2015)

Tu en auras une nouvelle, pas d'inquiétude.


----------



## KevX94 (16 Mai 2015)

Ta montre a t'elle pris la chaleur par hazard?


----------



## KevX94 (16 Mai 2015)

Ta montre a t'elle pris la chaleur par hazard?


----------



## fooktoo (16 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Ta montre a t'elle pris la chaleur par hazard?


Non pas du tout. Elle n'a jamais été exposée à une température de plus de 25º environ.


----------



## Fabeme (16 Mai 2015)

Non mais ne t'inquiète pas. Il y a sûrement eu un souci en usine, ça ressemble à une dalle qui a été cassée. Le choc n'a pas eu lieu sur ton bras, la montre en porterait de grosses séquelles (écran cassé et/ou alu méchamment enfoncé)

Par contre comme disait pepeye, le plus long sera l'attente de sa remplaçante.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2015)

Marrant l'effet produit... Un mauvais usinage ou quelque chose qui fait pression en 1 point et cela décollage les différentes couches de l'oled... Enfin bref c'est un défaut qui passe en sav sans soucis, par contre Apple semble rapide pour faire les échanges, l'envoie de la nouvelle sera déclencher au moment même où l'autre sera prise en charge par UPS pour son retour ;-)


----------



## fooktoo (17 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Non mais ne t'inquiète pas. Il y a sûrement eu un souci en usine, ça ressemble à une dalle qui a été cassée. Le choc n'a pas eu lieu sur ton bras, la montre en porterait de grosses séquelles (écran cassé et/ou alu méchamment enfoncé)
> 
> Par contre comme disait pepeye, le plus long sera l'attente de sa remplaçante.



C'est bien ça qui m'inquiète, j'ai pas envie d'attendre sa remplaçante pendant 2 mois... J'espère qu'un petit stock a au moins été prévu pour le SAV !


----------



## fousfous (17 Mai 2015)

fooktoo a dit:


> C'est bien ça qui m'inquiète, j'ai pas envie d'attendre sa remplaçante pendant 2 mois... J'espère qu'un petit stock a au moins été prévu pour le SAV !


Oui rassure toi il y a un stock de prévu, ils racontent n'importe quoi ceux la...


----------



## gsylvain (17 Mai 2015)

4% de la production est réservée au SAV


----------



## fooktoo (18 Mai 2015)

gsylvain a dit:


> 4% de la production est réservée au SAV



Me voilà rassuré, merci !


----------



## gsylvain (18 Mai 2015)

un conseil , passe directement pas le SAV téléphone car je ne suis pas sur qu'en boutique ils ont des apple watch pour le SAV


----------



## fousfous (18 Mai 2015)

gsylvain a dit:


> un conseil , passe directement pas le SAV téléphone car je ne suis pas sur qu'en boutique ils ont des apple watch pour le SAV


En boutique si ils doivent en avoir.


----------



## fooktoo (18 Mai 2015)

gsylvain a dit:


> un conseil , passe directement pas le SAV téléphone car je ne suis pas sur qu'en boutique ils ont des apple watch pour le SAV



J'ai déjà appelé le SAV et ils m'ont dit qu'en principe ils en ont.


----------



## gsylvain (18 Mai 2015)

Alors parfait tu vas pouvoir faire changer ton Apple watch. [emoji3]


----------



## fooktoo (20 Mai 2015)

Ce matin je me suis rendu à Lyon pour mon rendez-vous au Genius Bar. Malheureusement tout ne s'est pas passé comme prévu. En effet au lieu de me changer directement la montre, cette dernière à été envoyée en réparation. Le Genius m'a dit que cela prendrait à peu près 6 jours ouvrables et que le seul moyen pour récupérer la montre était de passer directement au magasin. 

Le problème c'est que je viens de Genève et que l'autoroute et l'essence, ce n'est pas donné. Dès la sortie de l'Apple Store, j'ai contacté le service Apple Care par téléphone. On m'a dit que les frais de déplacement me serait remboursé à hauteur de 50€, mais je compte bien me faire rembourser le moindre centime que j'ai dépensé pour me rendre à Lyon.

En arrivant chez moi j'ai recontacté le service Apple Care, pour négocier un envoi de la montre directement chez moi et la j'ai obtenu gain de cause 

Morale de cette petite mésaventure avec mon Apple Watch : Ne pas faire pleinement confiance au SAV Apple et appeler directement le magasin concerné pour savoir comment le cas sera pris en charge.


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Elle a quel âge déjà ta montre ?


----------



## fooktoo (20 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Elle a quel âge déjà ta montre ?


Je l'ai reçu le premier jour des livraisons, donc  26 jours. Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Dans les 14 premiers jours tu aurais pu négocier un échange à neuf. Mais effectivement 26j après la livraison c'est trop tard... 

Par contre je suis surpris qu'ils te parlent de réparation. À mon avis c'est de l'enfumage. Et tu en recevras une neuve/reconditionnée qu'ils n'avaient simplement pas en stock au Store. Je les vois mal changer l'écran de la tienne. Ils ne le font pas pour les iPad dont l'écran est également collé. 

Si tu as l'occasion de revenir nous dire ce que tu recevras ça sera intéressant


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

fooktoo a dit:


> Morale de cette petite mésaventure avec mon Apple Watch : Ne pas faire pleinement confiance au SAV Apple et appeler directement le magasin concerné pour savoir comment le cas sera pris en charge.


Ah oui au SAV Apple ils racontent n'importe quoi à propos des magasins...
J'ai fait un aller retour à Brest vers un APR à cause d'eux pour rien déjà, bon ça c'est bien passé comme j'ai eu le droit à un échange gratuit sur un iPhone hors garantie même si ça a pris du temps


----------



## yanakagva (20 Mai 2015)

fooktoo j'habite aussi Genève et j'ai également eu des soucis de réparation.. avais-tu l'Apple Care + ?


----------



## fooktoo (20 Mai 2015)

Non je n'ai pas l'Apple care +, juste la garantie de base.


----------



## yanakagva (20 Mai 2015)

Ok il m'est arrivé la même chose et j'ai pu demander un remplacement express via UPS, ils sont venus la prendre le lundi et le mardi j'avais la nouvelle montre. A ta place j'aurais fais un pure scandale car ils devaient te remplacer la montre défectueuse tout de suite surtout si tu avais eu des contacts avec un superviseur Apple Care avant et qu'ils t'ont envoyés à Lyon.

C'est n'importe quoi ce support, moi ils m'ont proposés trois fois de prendre rendez-vous à l'Apple Store de Rive pour la réparation / remplacement et j'ai du expliquer à trois personnes différentes que ... la montre était pas dispo en suisse, dont un qui a quand même appelé pour être sur.....


----------



## yanakagva (20 Mai 2015)

Et je suis aussi d'avis que tu recevra une neuve ils n'effectuent pas de réparation actuellement mais côté pratique ils sont vraiment à l'ouest parce que faire déplacer de 150km pour ça.. c'est assez abusé


----------



## fooktoo (20 Mai 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> Ok il m'est arrivé la même chose et j'ai pu demander un remplacement express via UPS, ils sont venus la prendre le lundi et le mardi j'avais la nouvelle montre. A ta place j'aurais fais un pure scandale car ils devaient te remplacer la montre défectueuse tout de suite surtout si tu avais eu des contacts avec un superviseur Apple Care avant et qu'ils t'ont envoyés à Lyon.
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi ce support, moi ils m'ont proposés trois fois de prendre rendez-vous à l'Apple Store de Rive pour la réparation / remplacement et j'ai du expliquer à trois personnes différentes que ... la montre était pas dispo en suisse, dont un qui a quand même appelé pour être sur.....



Effectivement, la dame au téléphone à aussi appelé l'Apple Store de Rive. Ensuite c'est le type du Genius qui a appelé à Rive.
J'ai pas fait de scandale parce que le mec du Genius ne pouvais pas faire grand chose d'autre. Par contre directement après le rendez-vous j'ai appelé le SAV Apple depuis le magasin et la je crois que j'ai un peu trop haussé le ton, car les secu m'ont regardé bizarrement...

Bref sale petite aventure, heureusement qu'Apple fait un geste commercial. Bien que ça soit loin de couvrir tout ce que m'a coûté cette escapade à Lyon.


----------



## yanakagva (20 Mai 2015)

J'ai essayé durant une demi heure à demander un envoi à Genève sans succès, donc t'as vraiment du bol


----------



## fooktoo (20 Mai 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> J'ai essayé durant une demi heure à demander un envoi à Genève sans succès, donc t'as vraiment du bol


Oui pour ça j'ai eu de la chance, mais de toute façon j'avais un plan de secours... En plus j'ai même pas eu besoin d'insister.


----------



## Vizir666 (3 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir,

Exactement le même probleme
Watch 42 MM acier recu le 24 mai

Même tâche qui a grandit pendant 1 semaine. Et même écran rouge a la fin avant de rendre l âme. 
J'ai également les photos mais je ne sais pas les mettre à partir de l iPhone. 

Ils me l'ont remplacé


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2015)

Il faut les charger sur un site d'hébergement type http://www.hostingpics.net, copier là bas l'adresse web fournie et la coller dans son message


----------



## fooktoo (4 Juin 2015)

Vizir666 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Exactement le même probleme
> Watch 42 MM acier recu le 24 mai
> ...



Salut,

Moi ma montre devrait bientôt arriver chez moi... Elle est bloquée a la douane, car les personnes qui on fait le paquet et expédié la montre depuis l'apple store jusqu'à chez moi n'étaient pas au courant que la Suisse ne fait pas partie de l'union européenne . C'est la genre de petits soucis qui arrivent quand on ne passe pas par un procédure standard 

En tout cas je suis impatient de recevoir mon Apple Watch qui a tout de même passé autant de temps en SAV qu'à mon poignet. Une fois que je l'aurai reçu, je vous ferai savoir si c'est une nouvelle montre ou la même mais réparée (ce dont je doute fort). 

Par curiosité, toi tu l'as fait remplacer en Apple Store ou bien tu l'as envoyé en réparation avec Apple Care ?


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

Je doute fort également que ce soit ton modèle réparé... Mais tu auras du mal à le savoir si tu tu n'as pas fait de marques bien distinctes dessus


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je doute fort également que ce soit ton modèle réparé... Mais tu auras du mal à le savoir si tu tu n'as pas fait de marques bien distinctes dessus


Bah avec le numéro de série.


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

Effectivement... Si le numéro de série a changé c'est une nouvelle montre. Et normalement Apple indique dans son mail confirmant le retour le numéro de série du produit


----------



## fooktoo (10 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon Apple Watch vendredi passé et comme prévu, c'est bien une nouvelle montre. Dans le carton il y avait un petit papier disant que l'Apple Care n'avait pas pu réparer la montre et que par conséquent c'est une nouvelle montre qui se trouve dans le carton.

Bref cette prise en charge de ma montre m'aura quand même couté plusieurs heures téléphone et pas mal d'argent. Cet argent, un agent de l'Apple Care m'a certifié que je le récupérerait. Or en reprenant contacte avec l'agent en question il n'est désormais plus question d'argent mais d'un accessoire ne dépassant pas 60€. Je n'ai besoin d'aucun accessoire sur l'Apple Store, j'ai donc décidé de prendre une Apple Care + pour ma montre. Mais les 5€ de différence et le fait que ça ne soit pas un accessoire physique ne convient pas à la personne de l'Apple Care. Je suis donc dans une impasse et si vous avez des idées d'accessoires à moins de 60€ qui valent vraiment le coup, je suis preneur.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2015)

Une histoire qui se finit bien ! 

T'en as quelques uns:
Station d’accueil Belkin Express pour iPad, iPhone et iPod touch
Support réglable HiRise de Twelve South pour iPhone et iPad mini
Câble de charge magnétique pour Apple Watch (2 m)


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Un bracelet sport


----------



## fooktoo (10 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Un bracelet sport


Je n'ai pas le droit de prendre un bracelet 
Mais du coup j'ai envoyé une lettre au service marketing d'Apple, c'est selon la personne de l'Apple Care le seul moyen de négocier.


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

C'est abusé c'est en dessous de 60€ dans ce cas là autant qu'il te dise clairement ce que tu as le droit de prendre


----------

